# steep metal roof , help!



## jdframer

I have a metal roof coming up on a 10/12. I have done many lower pitched roofs up to 8/12. Usually just put on some New Balance clean off the bottom with some starting fluid and go to work. I just know this little trick won't work on the 10. What have you guys come up with?:shutup:


----------



## Joasis

rope....safety belt....younger guy that isn't too bright.


----------



## jdframer

I have three of those younger guys that arent too bright but would hate to see them get hurt lol guess I will just give the rope a try


----------



## IHI

jdframer said:


> I have three of those younger guys that arent too bright but would hate to see them get hurt lol guess I will just give the rope a try


Be sure not to tie off around your neck, that could end up bad if you or they slipped...seriously



:laughing:


----------



## Joasis

No kidding...here is how we do it. We screw an eye bolt in the ridge wherever we need it and sling a tight rope between them if needed. Then with a simple safety belt, it really isn't too bad. To get up there to begin with, we use a long extension ladder....and secure it to the eye bolt. When you are placing the ridge, you can tie off both sides and then safely come down and pull the rope after you.


----------



## jdframer

thanks for your help and advise joasis


----------



## Snobnd

Throw the rope over the roof and tie it to the truck ( leave the keys in the truck) at 9:00 have one of the guys get coffee. Best ride of your life! ( this realy happend) LOL


----------



## Brock




----------



## rbsremodeling

Brock said:


>


:laughing::laughing::laughing::clap:


----------



## Tom Struble

id get a man lift if you could get it around the site, makes it much easier,or set up pumps attached to the fascia with a work table set up
1 or 2 guys tied in to do the field work 1 guy installing drip edge and locking in the lower panel edge a guy on the ground cutting and folding the eave edge and a guy handing stuff up


i would get the proper roof anchor instead of the eyebolt they can be picked up at any roofing supply house


----------



## reveivl

Yes, use the correct anchor and real fall protection, if you just use ropes and someone gets hurt anyway, you will take the financial fall.

Is it on decking or strapping?


----------



## OldNBroken

Oh come on, all these responses and no one told him the easiest way...


Snobnd beat me to my first response


----------



## Tom Struble

hangin on a ladder hook sucks . man lift the easy way how ya goin to get the ridge on with that hook in the way?


----------



## OldNBroken

You don't need the hook to put the ridge on and a manlift is only good getting to the eave. 

Did this entire job off ridgehooks and 40' ladders bound together and many smaller jobs the same way.


----------



## Roofboy

Hello,

Renegade is right.
We use a plank system at the eave and run a chicken ladder using ridge hooks. 1 guy on the plank and 1 or 2 on the chicken ladder depending on the LF run of the panel.

First panel on then you rake it while the ladder is still there. Run your roof to the other rake. Put ladder inside last panel(using the extention part and assuming the panels are 16"). Run the rake on that end. Start the other side the same way. Stop paneling after 11 or 12 feet. Install your ridge while you still have the ladder there. Your helper will be able to stand on the ladder and hand you stuff. Run 10 more feet then ridge it. Keep on until you are at the other end of the roof. At this point we use finger clamps or Brucie Brackets to stand on and secure our ropes. Rake it out and put the last piece of ridge on. 
Installing this way allows you to use anchor points behind you as you cover the ones in front with the ridge.:thumbsup:



Keith


----------



## tinner666

Hooks and anchors all the way here.


----------



## outlaw

I got a ladder hook last year that is adjustable to the pitch. sweet!


----------



## Joasis

Kind of hurts my feelings you guys don't like the Okie way we do this work!

I never saw a hook like you guys use until i was a member here....but, roofs are just not that steep here typically. A secured eye bolt works great....it is a pain to deal with, but it works fine. I don't remember the name of the rope clips, carabiners or something like that, but that is how we rig up for it, or did. Since we have down sized, and roofing competition is fierce around here, I doubt I will be on any roofs other then new construction for awhile.


----------



## Tom Struble

they didnt like my ideas either joasis:no: as usual:laughing:


----------



## coolflatroof

Roofboy said:


> At this point we use finger clamps or Brucie Brackets to stand on and secure our ropes. Rake it out and put the last piece of ridge on.
> Installing this way allows you to use anchor points behind you as you cover the ones in front with the ridge.:thumbsup:
> 
> Keith


Hey Keith,

Could you explain the "finger clamps" a little more?

I found a patent on Brucie Brackets, but no manufacturer or distributor. Did not find anything on finger clamps. Could you post pictures of both please?

Where do you buy these?

Thanks, Leo


----------

